
Show HN: Techspeak – Generate random sentences that contain tech words - paradite
https://paradite.github.io/techspeak/
======
err4nt
Beautiful, I made something similar any time you're in a conversation where
people are using big tech words so you can come up with something good:
[https://codepen.io/tomhodgins/pen/eZoJYQ](https://codepen.io/tomhodgins/pen/eZoJYQ)

The secret to any good mobile tree-shaking compiler is making sure your
isomorphic workflow stack is configured to your minipipeline module. Nobody
wants to have to use a monadic tree-shaking polyfill for that!

------
jimbosis
This reminded me of another website which generates great fun and mischief
from tech jargon, "Whacker News:"

[https://rachelbythebay.com/fun/hrand/](https://rachelbythebay.com/fun/hrand/)

------
equalunique
_a camera is debugging a dynamic nhibernate._

This one actually has a typo.

~~~
joshschreuder
nhibernate? NHibernate is a .NET ORM

------
mickael-kerjean
The windows is logging the optimization with a service.

------
anarchyrucks
"a svg in the jsf is binding the jdbc."

This is fun.

------
pookeh
"The java is networking the groovy"

